# iHobby expo and other things



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos from the iHoby expo in Chicago (Rosemont)

I didn't try to cover everything, but spent Saturday afternoon. Wow. R/C helicopters are a LOT different than they were 25 years ago 

Let's see:

Big floor layout.









St. Aubins










Aristo's 2-8-0 is very nice. Look for it early 09.









Aristo's new railbender.


















How do you like your eggs?









Aristo C16









E8 Invasion










Drool time!









I knew Steven P. in school. We were 12 when we first met. When bored, we'd sit around and assemble ground throws.








He says he doesn't have any G gauge throws yet.

Thomas was EVERYWHERE!


















And LEGO









Build and Take









I don't think he minded sittin' in the corner.









Piko had a display





















Bridgewerks.













Marklin wasn't actually showing any G. 









Lots of Bachmann!



























MTH was there.









Pirate photo of Aristo C16's blind drivers.








Notice they're not touching the rail.

Lewis was there.









Lots for kids to do.










Minnie Mallets


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a great show Tom.. Didja get anything good?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey!









The little girl was doing the detailing, but Mom grabbed the shaker just before the camera tripped.









Bachmann's new crossing gates.










Was hard to photograph the cool loco. I liked it.


















Aristo's new caboose.









I'm surprised I didn't take a picture of the new wide turnout. Much improved.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunday at the Botanic

Lewis asked me for a photo of the Botanic's caterpillar eggliners.










My Mallet crosses a bridge.



















And in front of 3 little kids.









Someone has reengineered Thomas!









I think I might have tried to preserve his appearance.








The kids didn't seem to notice.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, are you serious? After all the c**p on the Aristo forum (and reason you do not see Ted on that forum any more) the blind drivers do not touch the rails? 

I guess it's just a prototype, since the counterweights are poorly done too. Look a the other consolidation pics, the counterweights were differently shaped. 

We'll see how it works out in the real thing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Wonder how long it will take Train-Li to sue AC for the pretty blatant rip of their bender?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder how long it will take Train-Li to sue AC for the pretty blatant rip of their bender?


I was wondering the exact same thing.... 


Keith


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

It looks like the Lionel 50 year old blind driver prior art mature technology is still relevant nowadays! 

-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Rail bender sure looks very familiar. The AC 2-8-0 also will be ineresting to see if the blind driver actually touches the rail. Thanks for the pic Tom. Yes I wish you would have taken a pic of the improved switch. Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to Axle at the midwest show and said the same thing, I also noticed in my humble opionion that there is a major flaw in Aristos bender, being a garbage man and having to replace a lot of carrier blades in the back end of a garbage truck







When a hydrallic cylinder would blow it would twist the carrier, same principle with the aristos bender, its flat, Train-Lis is got a formed angle piece that when you put pressure on it it stays flatter for a longer time, Aristos to me, would warp over a period of time. Sorry, just my opionion, and never thought working on a garbage truck all my life would someday make me think of stuff like that with a rail bender









tom h


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the difference is Chevy vs Mercedes. The Mercedes is definitely the better product, but Sophira has *never* failed to get me where I wanted to go. I'd say there's room in the market for both.


----------



## castlebravo (Jun 9, 2008)

Tom H.

I can relate to your post. Funny thing we are in the same area, like G scale trains and work on garbage trucks. 15 years for me and boy do I hate having a Leach break an upper roller. Twists things all to heck. LOL About the only thing worse is breaking a pin on the packing cylinder and taking out the hoses also (full load)


----------

